# Wie HDTV mit Computer empfangen?



## partitionist (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es mit einem Computer HDTV zu empfangen


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Klar. 1024*768 ist ja schon HD. aktuelle Fernsehgeräte haben sogar ein kleines bisschen weniger. ich glaub du brauchst einfach nur ne TV-Karte, die die entsprechende Auflösung unterstützt. Wie empfangt ihr euer Programm? Kabel, Antenne oder Sat?


----------



## partitionist (20. Mai 2007)

Wir haben einmal Kabel und einmal eine Sat-Schüssel was eher mit einer TV-Karte mit Sat-Anschluss funktionieren müsste. Da ich mein Computer im Wohnzimmer als Media Center verwende wollte ich es mit dem LCD-TV anschließen und Filme in hochauflösender Ausflösung genießen


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2007)

Es gibt zwei HD-Auflösungen, die im TV-Bereich genormt sind. 720p und 1080i. Im TV wird aber grundsätzlich 1080i übertragen, da das Gros der Fernseher keine progressiven Videos darstellen können.

HD kann man nur über DVB-S oder DVB-C empfangen, analoges Kabel und DVB-T können HD aufgrund der niedrigen Rate gar nicht übertragen. Bei DVB-S ( Satellitenempfang ) solltest Du nach DVB-S2-Karten schauen. 

Ich hatte die Technisat Skystar2, die eine unkomplizierte, einwandfrei funktionierende Karte ist. Auch mit dieser kann man HD zeigen, eben nur die Mpeg2-Formate, die momentan ja noch üblich sind. In Bezug auf Zukunftssicherheit sollte es aber lieber
ne S2 sein.

http://www.technisat.de/

mfg chmee


----------

